
Millennials aren’t buying homes. Good for them - shawndumas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/millennials-arent-buying-homes--good-for-them/2016/08/22/818793be-68a4-11e6-ba32-5a4bf5aad4fa_story.html?utm_term=.c47e49424fb6
======
informatimago
"Two — and this is part of the reason they’re delaying marriage, too — is that
they’re poor."

How is that "Good for them"?

